# Just a typical Wednesday afternoon in Los Angeles... not!



## bloosmoke (May 29, 2013)

I'm on vacation all this week, so what better way to spend some of the time but making sausage and smokin' stuff!  It is late afternoon on a sunny, breezy Wednesday in Los Angeles. Earlier in the day I pulled the pork bellies out of Pop's brine (a scant 10 days), dried them with a fan for several hours and into the smoker they went.  My first attempt at cold smoking bacon.  All previous times it was hot smoked.













belly-bacon5-29.jpg



__ bloosmoke
__ May 29, 2013






There's a pan of ice in there.  The temp in the box was hovering around 81, and I wanted to make sure it didn't get too much warmer.  The outside temp is somewhere near the low to mid 70s.  However, the late afternoon sun is right on the back of my box.  With a bit of cardboard ingenuity, I set up a shield to block out some of the sun.













TBS.jpg



__ bloosmoke
__ May 29, 2013






Vents wide open, side chip thingie is completely out.  Ahhh.... TBS wandering out of the top.  Now the 'hood smells like Applewood smoke.

What else could I possible need???













MES mascot.jpg



__ bloosmoke
__ May 29, 2013






A smoker mascot... that's what.  Meet Ping, the house/deck cat.  He's 12 now and doesn't wander too far from home.  He's my smoker guardian...sort of.  Well, maybe when his eyes are open.








   A few more days left of vacation... I think I need to find some salmon...


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Looks great!  Love the Cat...we have a garage kitty....Jinx...and the neighborhood loves him!

Got any pics after the smoke?

Kat


----------



## bloosmoke (May 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks great!  Love the Cat...we have a garage kitty....Jinx...and the neighborhood loves him!
> 
> Got any pics after the smoke?
> 
> Kat


Still in the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think I'll let it go until about 10-11pm tonight (PDT) and then into the fridge for a day or so.  If I'm home tomorrow, then I'll do another 6 to 8 hours.  Hopefully, it will be finished up on the weekend.


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

Looking good so far, Bloo!  Keep the Qview coming!

Red


----------



## bloosmoke (May 30, 2013)

Had a "test taste" this morning... I don't think I'm going to give it any more smoke.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0159.jpg



__ bloosmoke
__ May 30, 2013


----------

